# Who best to see re Endometriosis?



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

i was just wondering if anyone has any recommendations for someone who specialises in diagnosing/treating endometriosis in NI? I will probably end up just going private as the nhs route will likely take too long. Be grateful for any suggestions anyone has x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Sparkle.  I had my endo treated by Dr Agbaje.  He performed surgery on me twice- two operative laps.  One privately and one on the health service. Before my first op I had googled a Stuart Lavery in England who would appear to be reknown in the field of endo. Luckily after my second lap I had my pregnancy.  I think only that I had pushed the issue at my review re a failed cycle wherein the eggs were covered in dark brown blood and raised the question of an endometrioma being perforated (which they initially denied and then later another Dr said that it had been an endometrioma) I don't think they would have performed the op lap. If I hadn't had the ops I would not have had my kids. Agbaje does come across well and is nice in his bedside manner, what he did to me did work although by his own admission there were bits he left behind wherein he could have done more harm in removing them. If there's anything more I can help you with let me know.


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi we are bringing in Dr David Hunter to talk about endometriosis at the Fertility Information Day being held on Saturday 3 October 2015 at Parliament Buildings, Stormont.  To book please visit www.infertilitynetworkuk.com and follow the links - cost £10 per person 


/links


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks shazd that sounds interesting. 


Thanks yellowhope! I didn't know Dr Agbaje did that kind of stuff. I don't even know if I have it but I have a feeling that I might so would like to at least investigate it. I've always had bad periods etc but they see to be getting worse with time plus I am in agony at ovulation time. The pain lasted 4 days this time just for that wee egg to pop out! I can get cramps a week or more before my period so I basically only have a few days each cycle when I actually feel ok! It's never been mentioned though at any scans etc so that makes me wonder if it's all in my head! DD2 is only 4 months so I don't know if it's just my body being a bit weird as it tries to settle down. Still think I'd like to see someone about it though. Can you just make an appt for a consultation with Dr Agbaje privately do you know? Do you know anything about Dr hunter who shaz mentioned? You have twins if I remember rightly? How are you doing? Are you doing anymore cycles? X


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi sparkleheart 

Dr hunter did my operative lap, I had an investigative one before hand with a lady surgeon whose name I can't remember, she works in the Rfc though if that means anything to you. I wouldn't recommend her. She too one look inside closed me up and then a registrar told me it was the worst case she'd ever seen... But they didn't remove anything as they didn't know where to start... Nice! Please do make sure you get a good surgeon! Dr hunter was excellent and very thorough. My surgery was extensive and I ended up staying in a good couple of days post op, recovery wise I was in pain for 6 months, there was a lot of work done. Don't be fobbed off though, if you feel like you need it, make sure you know who you're surgeon is, make sure you know how they intend to deal with your Endo if they do find any... Excision not laser removal... 

Have to run as the babies are due to wake up from their nap and I'm still not dressed! 

Fire any questions at me you like, I'll do my best to answer

X
Ducky


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks ducky. 2 recommendations for the same doc is good enough for me so booked consultation with Dr hunter! Your experience sounds pretty tough! Hope things are better for you now! X


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Sparkle, It was Dr Traub who referred me to that Dr Hunter for the original surgery but I ended up with Dr Agbaje doing the operative lap. Apart from painful periods when I was younger I didn't really have any real symptoms of endo at all!  I was about to start a cycle of treatment when a mass was spotted on an ultrasound at the RFC.  They did a blood test which suggested I needed an operative lap and hence Dr Agbaje and the first of two lots of surgery!! He can be seen privately at the Medical Associates at Derryvoigie Avenue in Belfast.  The twins are doing great thank God and we have loved every minute of having them. I had one failed FET since and are going to try again with a fresh cycle-YIKES!!!  I'm so busy at work that it's finding time to sneak off for a cycle is nearly impossible. Nobody knows about our treatment and we would like to keep it that way. Congratulations on your new arrival!  I'm delighted to hear your good news.  Hopefully we will add to our family but if we don't get lucky again at least we have our little girls after all the lows of five treatment cycles. Take care and enjoy the new Baby!!


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Aw Yellow really hope it all goes well for your fresh cycle! You're a stronger woman than me, I honestly couldn't do it again! We only had 3 frozen embryos so if one of them hadn't worked we would've just been content to leave it at that. Thankfully one of them stuck around and she is just the loveliest wee baby! Never in my wildest dreams did I think I'd ever be a mummy to two beautiful girls! 
I highly recommend GCRM belfast if you're thinking about where to cycle. We moved our embryos to there from origin, really couldn't fault them. I thought they were excellent x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Sparkle , it is good to know that you got on so well at GCRM. That's where we will go next.  We have already done Origin and the RFC so are ready for a change. It's lovely for a girl to have a sister too. Truly we are both blessed to have them.  I am nervous at the prospect of a fresh cycle but have no other choice if we want a sibling/s!! Enjoy your little girls they do grow up so quickly.


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi sparkleheart, after all the complications I had during delivery of my boys I was referred to Dr hunter about my endo. Have seen him twice at clinic and he is very nice and seems very genuine. I am on the waiting list for an operative lap but because my endo is so extensive I have to be admitted as an in-patient so the waiting list is a year long. Day procedure with Dr hunter can be done in 6-9 months which is still quite long. Hoping to have mine done in October some time. 
Hope you get on ok at your consultation. 

Emma xx


----------



## Fluffy11 (May 29, 2013)

.


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi mamakate,
I'm sorry you had such an awful time with Dr hunter, it sounds truly horrible, especially when you were obviously having such a hard time with your Endo. Is be interested to hear who's care you're now under? My Endo has so far been ok post pregnancy but I know it's a ticking time bomb and would love to know if there are any more specialists in Northern Ireland worth considering for the future, there really seem to be so few consultants here who understand the condition. I was told by the surgeon who did my first lap that although I had the worst case she's ever seen Endo wouldn't affect my fertility....... Yeah right.....

Anyway, I hope you've found some respite from your pain and are under the care of someone who's earned your faith.

X
Ducky


----------

